# Holiday Superfoods



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2012)

Some information about healthy holiday foods...:lemo:

Quote:

Holiday eating gets a bad rap from the fattening, unhealthy foods that people graze on at seasonal parties. But not all holiday foods can be blamed for those higher numbers on the bathroom scale. 

Some elements of our traditional holiday feasts even have superfood qualities—those that pack a nutritional punch due to high levels of naturally occurring vitamins, phytonutrients and antioxidants.

“Superfoods are going to have more nutrition per calorie than other foods while being easily accessible and affordable,” says Jennifer McDaniel, RD, owner of McDaniel Nutrition Therapy in St. Louis, Missouri. “They’re also rich in color due to high levels of antioxidants and phytochemicals.”

Cancer prevention is the best-known superfoods benefit. But vegetable and fruit consumption also protects you from other health hazards such as cardiovascular disease, diabetes, stroke, obesity, diverticulosis and cataracts, according to many research studies. With this in mind, adding a well-rounded mixture of superfoods to your diet—combining a variety of colors and, therefore, a variety of plant chemicals and vitamins—is the most beneficial approach to eating well.

“I always say that there’s no one food that does anything miraculous. Instead, combine several 
differently colored foods to make a super diet,” says registered dietician Julie Lanford, RD, a board-certified specialist in oncology nutrition and wellness director at Cancer Services, an independent United Way agency based in Winston-Salem, North Carolina.

Even the most careful eaters may feel the holiday spirit encroaching on their good intentions, with mouthwatering pies, creamy casseroles, holiday cookies and smothering gravies replacing one’s usual fare. But not everything on the seasonal table represents a hazard to health; here are 10 holiday superfoods that should be mealtime regulars all year long.

Full article:
http://www.energytimes.com/pages/fea...uperfoods.html


----------



## Elzee (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, there are ways to stay healthy and yet, enjoy the holiday foods. Thanks for the article.

I love cranberries and wish we could get them fresh all year round. I cook them with half the sugar that is in the recipe on the bag and also, I add a couple of cut up fresh oranges while cooking the cranberries. Low in sugar and yet, I think tastier. 

Pecans are a favorite with me and my hubby. He grew up in Texas and remembers climbing pecan trees as a boy, to shake down the pecans onto tarps that were spread out on the ground under the tree. That is how his family would pick pecans from the pecan trees.

Brussel Sprouts are delicious - but only when they are NOT overcooked. 
Sweet potatoes are delicious - even without all the marshmallows. A favorite recipe of mine is sweet potatoes with pecans.

Ummm... I see I need to eat more dark chocolate and drink more red wine to stay healthier.


----------

